# HO-Scale Track Plans for Shelf Layouts



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

If you have space for a shelf, you have space for an HO layouts as shown in my latest article:

Model Train Resource: HO-Scale Track Plans for Shelf Layouts

And if you think shipping of your model railroad stuff is slow, the article talks about a guy in Mexico who waits ten weeks for his purchases to get to him from the US. Assuming everything goes smoothly.


----------

